# Question About Spark Arrestor



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Question About Spark Arrestor I know it is the screen behind the muffler
but when it is clogged what are the symptoms, will it not start?, no accelertion? Also if I choose keep it in do I just clean it with carb cleaner
thanks!!


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

OK when the screen is clogged barely any exhaust can mprobably get past it, remove the cover, get some gas and a toothbrush and try to clean it off, had the same thing with my blower.... clogged, it took around 75 pulls to start and it would die within a few secounds, cant accelerate either, and the muffler sounded weird.. soooo we took it apart found the muffler problem cleeaned it and took it out, first pull

hope that helps


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*muffler off?*

Hi So I have take the muffer off and I will see a screen? Is this right


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

When you remove the muffler you will find a screen that will look like part of the muffler(in some cases), however, it is there to keep particules of hot carbon from passing through and setting fire to something. Clean it with a steel brush, torch or whatever will work, if you aren't concerned about setting the world on fire you can leave it out, however, I may live close to you so don't do that. Have a nice one. Geo


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

yup , geos right. just clean it with gasoline, and a steel brush. pour gasoline and get-a-scrubbin! =) have a nice day


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes to all three questions in first post.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

good luck salarmi =)


----------

